# Move In Nottingham



## Arris Craprocy (Jan 27, 2011)

A massive flat has been empty for over 2 years in Nottingham city centre, it's on the first floor of a listed building and the main door (a big royal blue door, representing the lords who own the flats inside I suppose) is easy to access, with a short staircase leading right up to the flat, the address is:

Flat 3
1A Barker Gate
Nottingham NG1 1JS

Barker Gate is right behind the NCP car park, the flat is in a listed building right next to the design college on the corner at the top of Barker Gate. There are only 5 flats in the whole block.


----------

